# HSE Prescription Claim Form



## TarfHead (24 Apr 2014)

Each time I get a prescription filled, I am given a HSE form titled 'Prescription Claim Form'. I have a Drug Payment Scheme but never come near the monthly threshold.

What is the purpose of this form ?  I assume that spend on prescription drugs is not eligible for claim under a Med 1.


----------



## gipimann (24 Apr 2014)

Spending on prescription drugs is claimable on the Med 1 form.


----------



## TarfHead (25 Apr 2014)

Ok so, thanks


----------

